#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Advertising Product Designer in Albania

## HRStrategy

Our client a company in the market of Signage, Digital Printings and Promotional Items wishes to hire a *Advertising Product Designer in Albania*

*Product Designer’s Responsibilities:*
Creates design concepts and drawings to determine the best product.
Presents product ideas to relevant team members for brainstorming.
Suggests improvements to design and performance to product engineers.
Transforms design concepts into functional prototypes.
Performs research on product technologies and structures to implement into design concepts.
Maintains up to date on current industry trends and market conditions.
Collaborates with designers to ensure accurate communication and efficiency in the design phase.
Modifies and revises existing designs to meet customer expectations.

*Competencies:*
Graduates of Design or Architecture.
Relevant work experience as a product designer is preferable.
Exceptional verbal and written communication skills.
Excellent eye for aesthetic design and customer services.
Good understanding of color science and combinations.
Artistic and innovative flair.
Excellent attention to detail.
Meticulous and diligent.
Strong knowledge of the industry and market trends.

Please send your resume by email at cv@hrstrategy.gr mentioning job title. 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants**:* committed to providing the highest level & finest quality of services to our clients.

----------

